# Bacterial Infection?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been noticing some wierd behavior from my Schwartz cory recently and upon taking a closer look I think he may have a bacterial infection around his barbel/ mouth area. Firstly I thought it maybe because I have gravel but he's been in the tank for about 2 weeks and this only now happens, all the other corys are fine. Could it be the gravel? Another thing is, he's always swimming mid level and only goes down for little periods and at feeding time. While he's at mid level he's mostly in one spot and doesnt really move around. I'm on my 2nd dose of Jungle Fungas Clear right now because my black mollies had a kind of white fungas. It disappeared after the first treatment but when I noticed this cory I decided to do one more treatment after changing 25% of the water. According to the fungas clear, it treats and prevents bacterial infections. On the last picture is one of my albino corys. If you look closely at his tail fin, it looks as if someone took a bite of the bottom. Its definitely not fin rot. I cant remember if it was there when I bought him last weekend or it happened within the last few days. I doubt it was there when I bought him though because I would have noticed it. What do you guys think happened there? Sorry for the long post but I wanted to explain in details. Help me figure out what happened with these 2 corys. Will the fungas clear help them both? (it says for fin rot too, just incase the albino does have fin rot). 

Schwartz Cory Pics










































Albino


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

im not familiar with jungle fungas clear, but i am with melafix and it works wonders. i would continue treating, following the directions on the bottle os meds you have. and be sure there is no carbon in the filter, otherwise it will remove the meds. its hard for me to see your albino corys tail. maybe one of the other fish took a bite out of him/her?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

It's either bacterial or fungal. fishfreaks mentioned the removal of the carbon in your filter, if you don't the treatments are moot.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I made sure to remove the carbon...I only started the 2nd treatment yesterday, so lets see what happens.


----------

